# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Συνακρόαση σε ISDN

## dipa57

Έχω ISDN τηλεφωνική γραμμή και είμαι στο πρόγραμμα της ALTEC 0,098 από το καλοκαίρι. 
Μέχρι πριν μια εβδομάδα η ποιότητα της γραμμής ήταν πολύ καλή.
Τώρα άρχισα να παρατηρώ το πρόβλημα της συνακρόασης. 
Όταν κάνω κλήση από ένα κανάλι και ταυτόχρονα κάποιος άλλος μιλάει στο δεύτερο κανάλι της ISDN, και οι δύο ακούμε (σαν ηχώ) τον άλλον. 
Υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα για το τι τρέχει; 
(Από την ALTEC μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα)

----------


## aesir

Πάρε το 121 και δήλωσε βλάβη του netmod. Το είχα και εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα και λύθηκε με αντικατάσταση.

----------


## yiapap

:Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Ε, ρε τι θυμηθηκα τώρα... Τα παλιά χρόνια με τα αναλογικά κέντρα του ΟΤΕ που κάναμε tele-party με πολλούς άγνωστους συμμετέχοντες! Ούτε 090 ούτε τίποτε. 
Ο ΟΤΕ τότε μας έφερνε πραγματικά πιο κοντά!
Τώρα... μόνο μέσα στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι γίνεται  :Sad:

----------


## viron

H συνακρόαση γίνεται στο αναλογικό κομμάτι , οπότε είτε στα καλώδια που συνδέουν τα καλώδια είτε στο netmod πάνω στην πλακέτα .

Βύρων.

----------


## yiapap

Τα καλώδια που συνδέουν τις συσκευές μάλλον εννοείς  :Wink:

----------

